# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  one of my Dart frog racks

## tonyball

here is an image of one of my Dart frog racks, you can also see the tads on the shelf as well

----------


## Jack

Cool rack system. What do the little tubs contain?

----------


## Carlos

Very efficient use of space and looks very nice  :Cool:  !  See that you are using what looks like regular aquariums with standard glass hinged tops; how does that works out with Darts?  Do you just slide them forward for access?  Also, what is green grass like growth on lower left tank? Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## maxQ

That's awesome, I should do something like that, I have tanks scattered all over my house.

----------


## tonyball

> Very efficient use of space and looks very nice  !  See that you are using what looks like regular aquariums with standard glass hinged tops; how does that works out with Darts?  Do you just slide them forward for access?  Also, what is green grass like growth on lower left tank? Thank you  !


   thanks for the comments. the little tubs are tadpoles from my breeders. these are all 10 gallon setups and the frogs actually seem to have no problems in these due to how healthy they are and the amount of eggs they produce. the 2 bottom tanks house some of my bakhuis and green/bronze auratus froglets and that is moss that is growing in those tanks. these are one of my breeder setups and I have another rack for breeders but these do not look as good as my show quality display tank setups. here is a pic of my main display but the image is not very good

----------

Mentat

----------

